
Started using Hacker News - kingwasil
Can anyone tell me what kind of news are accepted here
======
moonlighter
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
greenyoda
There's also the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
sintheticlabs
Hacker News.

